# THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen



## keppes (18. Mai 2012)

*THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen*

Hi zusammen,


 ich habe mir vor kurzem die Creative X Fi HD USB gekauft. Die Karte und die Software funktionieren ganz gut. Da dies allerdings meine erste Creativ-Karte und die erste externe ist, komme ich noch nicht ganz klar mit dem THX Trustudio Tool. Ich nutze ein 2.1- Boxensystem (Musik) und Kopfhörer (Games, Filme). Sowohl die Boxen als auch die KH sind eher Low-budget. Demnächst flattern mir aber die Dt 990 pro (250 Ohm) von Beyerdynamic ins Haus.
 Da ich im Vorfeld viel Negatives über die mitgelieferte Treiber CD gehört hatte, habe ich mir einen modifizierten Treiber aus der Community geholt (s. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/209683-dac-mit-khv-fuer-dt-990-250-a-3.html).




 Folgendes habe ich eingestellt:
 Win 7 64bit


unter Windows den Realtek HD Sound 	deaktiviert und die USB Karte aktiviert, dort auf 2.1 gestellt. Hier 	würde ich gerne auf 5.1 stellen, aber das ist nicht auswählbar, 	wahrscheinlich, weil die Karte auf 2.1 beschnitten ist, oder?
Im THX Studio: auf 2.1 oder 	Kopfhörer (je nachdem, was ich nutze) und dann geht’s los:
BF3: Dieses Spiel mischt den 	Surroundsound selbst ab, deswegen stelle ich Folgendes ein:
             Ingame: auf Kopfhörer, erweiterter Stereomodus aus
             THX Console: alles aus (weil das Game den Sound abmischt), Speaker auf 70% um den Bass zu erhöhen
 Hier muss ich sagen, dass ich sehr verunsichert bin, weil es viele Leute gibt, die sagen, dass Heimkino, Kopfhörer oder die berühmten wartapes die bessere Einstellung sind. Auch zu dem erweitertem Stereomodus gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen.


Wie sieht es mit Games (Stalker, 	Splinter Cell) aus, bei denen man Ingame im Soundmenü EAX 	an-/ausschalten kann? Soll ich EAX über das Ingamemenü regeln oder 	über den EAX-Reiter in der THX Console? Beides wäre wohl zu viel 	des Guten? Dazu muss ich sagen, dass der Klang bei aktiviertem EAX 	in der THX-Konsole sehr viel Hall enthält und blechern klingt. Ich 	kann dort von -60 db bis +12 db einstellen. Wenn ich auf ca. -25 db 	gehe, dann bessert sich der Hall-Effekt und der Sound ist in 	Ordnung. Allerdings stelle ich mir hier die Frage, wozu ich EAX 	einstelle, wenn ich dann in den negativen db runter regeln muss? 	Zudem muss ich ja ein Preset (Amphitheater, Jazz Club, etc.) 	auswählen. Welsches empfehlt ihr fürs Gaming?
Bei allen anderen Games (z.B. 	Anno, World in Conflict) stelle ich Surround und Speaker ein. Wie 	sieht es mit der Stärke des Surroundreglers aus? Stellt ihr den auf 	50, 75 oder gar auf 100%?
Bei Filmen schalte ich Surround 	(50 - 75%), Speaker (60-70%) und Dialog plus (50%) ein. Auf welchem 	Pegel habt ihr hier die Regler?
Bei Musik stelle ich nur den 	Crystalizer ein (100%). Alles andere ist aus.
Smart Volume nutze ich gar nicht, 	weil hier der Sound sehr verzerrt.
 

 Wäre schön, wenn hier jemand Stellung nehmen könnte, der sich mit dem THX Trustudio pro oder mit dem Surroundsound via Kopfhörer bei BF3 auskennt und mir die Unterschiede erklären kann.
 Ich weiß, dass der Klang natürlich immer sehr subjektiv ist und von persönlichen Vorlieben, der Anatomie des Ohrs und von der Ausstattung abhängig ist. Da letztere bei mir eher mau ist, würde ich gerne trotzdem wissen, wie der Surroundklang grundsätzlich über die THX Console eingestellt wird, damit ich das dann mit den Dt 990 pro direkt richtig nutzen kann.


----------



## Andregee (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen*

erstmal für battlefield.

du mußt unter eigene dokumente/battlefield3/settings in der prof save profile datei im editor in der obersten zeile diesen eintrag ändern SoundSystemSize 20 auf SoundSystemSize 71 oder 51, dann gibt battlefield mehrkanalklang aus.
dazu ingame auf heimkinostellen, das ist quasi ein verdeckter mehrkanalschalter, weil eben heimkino die einzige native möglichkeit darstellt 5.1 oder 7.1 wiederzugeben. würde man hier auf kopfhörer stellen oder was anderes gibt das spiel einfach nur noch stereo aus, egal ob man hinterher thx true...... aktiviert. Den erweiterten Stereomodus muß man deaktivieren. Dieser versucht das was thx true macht, aber eben lang nicht so gut.Beides in kombination versaut alles.
wenn du in der taskleiste einen rechtsklick auf den lautsprecher machst mußt du die wiedergabegeräte konfigurieren. dort 5^.1 der 7.1 einstellen. bei anschluss von 5.1 anlage eben 5.1, bei kopfhörer kanns auch 7.1 sein. in der bf3 datei auf übereinsimmung achten.Du kannst eigentlich alles immer auf 5.1 in der Datei stellen und in Wiedergabegeräte auch. 7.1 hört man nicht wirklich raus.
dann thx true studio akvieren. es muß im treiber aber auf kopfhörer gestellt werden. darauf achten das unter wiedergabegeräte trotzdem 5.1 oder 7.1 steht.
kopfhörer anschließen und spaß haben.
ohne thx true studio in der console funktioniert das alles aber nicht, da das spiel mehrkanalton ausgibt und der treiber das signal mittels thx.... in ein surroundsimulationssignal wandelt. das das spiel den sound abmischt ist also quatsch.
das gilt nur für den erweiterten stereomodus sofern dieser aktiv ist.
eax aktiviert man in den spielen. das was du in der konsole aktivierst simuliert nur räume und hat mit den spielen nichts zu tun.


----------



## keppes (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen*

@ Andregee:

Sensationell! Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. Das hört sich auf jeden Fall viel besser an.
Ein Problem habe ich aber trotzdem:

"wenn du in der taskleiste einen rechtsklick auf den lautsprecher machst  mußt du die wiedergabegeräte konfigurieren. dort 5^.1 der 7.1 einstellen"

Das geht bei mir nicht! Wenn ich auf den Lautsprecher rechtsklicke und dann die Soundkarte auswähle und auf konfigurieren gehe, dann öffnet sich ein neues Fenster. Dort kann ich nur Stereo auswählen. Ich vermute mal , dass liegt an der Soundkarte. Aber weshalb ist das so???? Selbst bei meinem onboard chip konnte ich das auf 5.1 oder 7.1 stellen, bei der Soundkarte geht das allerdings nicht. Wie soll ich denn nun bei BF3 vorgehen?

2. Auf wie viel Prozent hast du den Surroundregler in der Konsole? Bei mir sinds es jetzt 52% und die Bassanhebung via Speaker ist mittlerweile aus^^


----------



## Andregee (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen*

hm ist ja komisch. ihc kenne die soka nicht die du hast, bin aber davon ausgegangen das es wie bei meiner x-fi fatality prof ist. da kann ich 5.1 oder 7.1 eingeben. sie kann auf jeden fall 5.1 per toslink ausgeben, also müßte man sie auch unter 5.1 laufen lassen können unter wiedergabegeräte. hast du den korrekten treiber installiert.
ich kann übrigens thx true surround nicht regeln, ich habe cmss da gibts nur an und aus. hatte vor ein paar wochen eine recon 3d die hatte thx ich glaub da hatte ich das bei 50% damit es nicht so hallt.

kannst du in der console mal auf 5.1 ausgabe stellen und dann schauen was sich unter wiedergabegeräte tut?


----------



## ColinMacLaren (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen*

THX TruStudio Pro liefert die derzeit beste Surround-Simulation auf dem Markt. Die funktioniert jedoch nicht korrekt mit den mit der X-Fi HD USB mitgelieferten Treibern, der Surround-Effekt ist wesentlich schelchter als etwa bei einer Recon3D oder eine X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro.

Allerdings sind bei der Recon3D USB undokumentiert wesentlich neurere (übe rein Jahr) Treiber dabei, die auch die X-Fi HD USB untersützen. Ich empfehle daher, diese zu installieren. Link zum entsprechenden Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...le-usb-creative-karten-auf-recon3d-basis.html

Nun stellst Du in der Audio-Systemsteuerung TruStudio-Surround auf an und etwa auf 50% (je nach geschmack).
In Spielen wählst Du nun ein 5.1-System aus.
Bei BF heißt das konkret, dass Du in der prof save profile - Datei wie oben beschrieben "SoundSystemSize" auf 51 stellst (71 ist für ältere-X-FI PCI und PCI-E-Karten wie die X-Fi Titanium), ingame dann "Home Cinema" auswählst.

Bei Musik würde ich den Crystalizer weglassne, der verschlimmbessert nur den Sound. Ich empfehle Winamp mit WASAPI-Output-Plugin. Probiere es mal aus, der Unterschied ist überraschend.


----------



## keppes (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen*

Sorry, Doppelpost!


----------



## keppes (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen*

@ColinMacLaren:

Ich glaube,dass ich genau diese Version damals runtergeladen habe. Damals hatte ich mir das hier geholt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/209683-dac-mit-khv-fuer-dt-990-250-a-3.html
Bei BF3 habe ich die prof save profile auf 51 gesetzt und ingame auf Heimkino und erweiterter Stereomodus auf aus.
In der Console auf Kopfhörer als Ausgabequelle und Surround auf 52%. Alles andere ist aus.
Lediglich bei Win7 kann ich nur auf Stereo schalten. Was ist da los? Habe ich etwas falsch installiert? Welche Auswirkungen hat das? Hier mal ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo kriege ich das WASAPI-Output-Plugin denn her? Ich habe irgendetwas mit Maiko gesehen, ist das das richtige?
Habe mir jetzt folgendes runtergeladen: http://maiko.elementfx.com/ Hoffe mal, dass du das meintest. In Winamp habe ich es unter Einstellungen, Ausgabe ausgewählt. Klingt klarer als vorher, der Tiefbereich ist nicht mehr so präsent!


----------



## ColinMacLaren (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen*

Ich nutze das hier: adionSoft Winamp WASAPI Output Plugin - Freeware

Du kannst im Windows nicht 5.1 auswählen (bei der Recon3D USB übrigens auch nicht). Das macht aber nichts, wenn Du den genannten Treiber verwendest.


----------



## keppes (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen*

@Colin:

ok, dann lasse ich alles so. Stereo unter win7 und die Einstellungen bei BF3. Danke!

Habe mir auch das WASABI-Plugin geholt und unter Ausgabe ausgewählt. Bei Decoder wird mir jetzt was anderes angezeigt (bei WINAMP), aber so soll das glaube ich auch sein. Also auch ein Danke hierfür!

Nur mal aus Interesse: Wenn du Filme schaust, welche Einstellungen nimmst du da vor?


----------



## Andregee (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen*

ist denn überhaupt sichergestellt das die spiele 5.1 ausgeben wenn windows selbst nicht auf 5.1 konfiguriert ist?
bei anderen soundkarten ist das ja zwingend erforderlich und ich wüßte nicht wie der treiber da einfluss drauf ausübt das das spiel 5.1 ausgibt wenn windows selbst sagt das nur 2.0 angeschlossen ist.
am usb anschluss selbst kanns nicht liegen ich hatte mal ein logitech g35 das via usb angechlossen in windows auch als 7.1 konfiguriert wurde.
aber wenns funktioniert dann umso besser. bei mir funkioniert übrigens cmss besser als thx true studio.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen*

Ich habe bisher nur EAX-Games und BF3 getestet. Dort funktioniert es genauso wie mit einer Recon3D (die ich zwecks Dolby Digital Live noch im Rechner stecken hatte). Bei Filmen nehme ich mein 5.1-Soundsystem und nutze Bitstreaming. Hier kann ich leider nichts dazu sagen, ob und wie die Surround-Emulation auf Kopfhörer mit der X-Fi zu bewerkstelligen ist. Ich würde in dem Fall lieber einfach Stereo wählen und wenn es sein muss, das Runtersampeln der 5.1/7.1-Tonspur vom entsprechenden Filter übernehmen lassen.


----------



## Andregee (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen*

nun ich hatte die recon3d vor kurzem und die mußte ich auf 5.1 stellen in der wiedergabeoption für 5.1 augabe und eben surroundsimulation.sonst "denkt" das spiel eben das es stereo ausgeben muß. das ist auch sehr richtig und wichtig es wäre sonst ziemlich schlecht wenn es immer ein 5.1 signal ausgibt obwohl nur 2.0 dranhängt, dann würden nämlich schüsse von hinten z.b garnicht hörbar sein wenn man einen kopfhörer aufhat oder nur ein stereosystem am laufen.
also ist das alles ´ziemlich schlecht das man das nicht auf 5.1 stellen kann.


----------



## Andregee (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen*

ich habe es eben nochmal getestet indem ich bei meiner x-fi einfach stereo ausgewählt habe und cmss dennoch aktiviert. in stalker und bf3 funktioniert die surroundsimulation dennoch. hm komisch. weiß garnicht wie ich auf den trichter kam das man das auf 5.1 stellen muß. habs es immer gelesen und das einfach so geglaubt und ich glaub mit thx true und der recon auch getestet aber das hat eh nicht recht bei mir funktioniert. also ist alles bestens.


----------



## keppes (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen*

@Andregee

Zumal das ja bei der x fi hd usb mit der Umstellung auf 5.1 nicht geht, weil sie wohl von Creative so konzipiert ist (s. Bild weiter oben). Welche x fi hast du?


----------



## GrandeJano (1. März 2013)

*AW: THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen*

Leider scheint der Link zu dem Treibersetup tot zu sein. Ich hab das gleiche Problem: eine externe 5.1 Pro, bei der das THX Tru nicht richtig zu funktionieren scheint. Auch mit allen im Thread empfohlenen Änderungen (BF3 settings anpassen etc.). Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Danke!


----------



## keppes (14. März 2013)

*AW: THX Trustudio Pro (X Fi HD USB) – Surround-Einstellungen bei verschiedenen Games (BF3, Stalker, Skyrim) und Filmen*

Hey,  ich habe den Link gerade ausprobiert und bei mir gehts. Im Beitrag Nummer 1 einfach unten auf click gehen, dann kannst du es downloaden. Ich habe den treiber seit ca. 1 Jahr laufen und damit Top-Sound. Kann dir den echt empfehlen. Auch keine Abstürze oder sonstiges!


----------

